# Closing Rollover Pass?



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

This is a portion of an article from yesterday's (11/20/2009) Galveston Daily News. I was suprised to find it posted on another fishing website other than 2cool! I believe the real question is not when will the bulldozers arrive on site but rather, who and how many will show-up to stop them. The last sentence in the article states Patterson plans to hold a public forum. That's so when the larger globs hit the fan blades he can just say "hey, we held a forum and no one showed-up-must not be interested." 

Where will all the East Bay supporters be on the day of this public forum? Where will the Friends of Anahuac WLR, CCA, Capt. Mickey, the Officials of Gilcrest, High Island and Bolivar be on that day? And will anyone from the news media show if YOU don't?

_"Land Commissioner Jerry Patterson supports the pass being closed in part because the state spends about $1 million a year dredging it. He also argues that the pass leads to greater beach erosion along the peninsula that contributed to severe flooding problems and may have made the storm surge damage from Ike worse, especially in the Crystal Beach area._

_The land office is pressing ahead with filling the pass because the money has to be spent before the start of the next legislative session in 2011._

_Newby said the land office plans to hold a public hearing on the closure plans either in February or March." _


----------



## skeet21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i read that also. the article also says they will build a pier into the gulf to offset the lost fishery. i was wondering without the pass why would a fish be there. without a pass to attract the fish they will move elsewhere thus a pier would be pretty much useless.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

skeet21 said:


> i read that also. the article also says they will build a pier into the gulf to offset the lost fishery. i was wondering without the pass why would a fish be there. without a pass to attract the fish they will move elsewhere thus a pier would be pretty much useless.


Thats exactly what the fish will do.Pier wont be no good if theres no fish.Cant believe cca didnt step in when all this started.Should get petitions started.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The pier will be on the gulf side. not the bay side


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

*Jetty System?*

I have yet to hear anyone bring up the idea of a jetty system for the pass, wouldn't that keep beach erosion from occurring while making a good fishing spot EVEN BETTER?


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Bretticu$ said:


> I have yet to hear anyone bring up the idea of a jetty system for the pass, wouldn't that keep beach erosion from occurring while making a good fishing spot EVEN BETTER?


+1


----------



## skeet21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i vote jetty as opposed to closing. where do i sign a petition


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with the Jetty system. Everyone call the local state representative and tell them so. Some think this is a done deal but it can still be reversed if enough citizens complain. Please call, e-mail or write the state and Corp. of Eng. We can do this. One day in the not so near future, this pass will be needed for gulf access because of the increased population.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Close it. Close it. Close it.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

The other thread on this topic is locked. I'm glad this one is still open. Of course the closing of Rollover would be a major malfunction as is the closing of any of our gulf passes and everyone is mad as hell about it. Truth is, the only organization that has the strength politically and financially to actually stop this abomination is the CCA. Plenty of wealthy and powerful men running that organization. So, once again, Chairman,Board of Directors,President-where are you? Come on! Make Old Salty take back every negative thing I have said about you. Give me a reason quit bashing you. Still pluggin'-Old Salty


----------



## verdecove (Nov 20, 2009)

Just close the Rollover Pass and take another fishing spot away from all those people they are handicapped and were glad to have still one of the anyway rare fishing spots they were good and had a good access even for those fishermen they were not so good on their feet.
I bet Seawolf Park already is thinking about what to do with all the additional money that will come in once the Rollover Pass will be closed. A higher demand / traffic will probably lead to even higher parking and entry fees too. 
Since Hurricane Ike there are hardly no piers left anymore. Besides of that more and more land is commercialized or private property so the normal dude can not access it to do some relaxing fishing.
But yes, by closing the Rollover Pass, not rebuilding any fishing piers or not offering any other good alternates at least the Boat Industry will benefit because more and more people will have to buy a boat in accordance to be able to do some fishing at all. Just sad for those people they can not afford a boat or can not afford to hire guides for guided fishing trips.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*What a Mess Now*

Gilcrest has hosted this pass since 1955 and revenue not the countless fisherman that have lines up both sides to enjoy the flounder and bull croaker runs for many years. John Paul Woodley has been located and will be looking into this issue in the near future. Some of you don't understand that people that look forward to this as seawolf in November is not an option at all. People actually take a weeks vacation to be there as well as the Texas City Dike instead of taking a 14K buck hand fed from south Texas. Not everybody is wealthy and should deserve to be able to enjoy our short lives. Can't say how many CCA mags with Rollover on the cover. Where are they???

Nobody has any great reason to just shut it down or should want it so. There will be fireworks and with support coming soon it will stay open. If You see *Jimmy West* with a shovel near the pass' push him in the very inlet that is his bread and butter to East Bay fishery. He's not right at the moment and needs a swim.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

verdecove said:


> Just close the Rollover Pass and take another fishing spot away from all those people they are handicapped and were glad to have still one of the anyway rare fishing spots they were good and had a good access even for those fishermen they were not so good on their feet.
> I bet Seawolf Park already is thinking about what to do with all the additional money that will come in once the Rollover Pass will be closed. A higher demand / traffic will probably lead to even higher parking and entry fees too.
> Since Hurricane Ike there are hardly no piers left anymore. Besides of that more and more land is commercialized or private property so the normal dude can not access it to do some relaxing fishing.
> But yes, *by closing the Rollover Pass, not rebuilding any fishing piers or not offering any other good alternates* at least the Boat Industry will benefit because more and more people will have to buy a boat in accordance to be able to do some fishing at all. Just sad for those people they can not afford a boat or can not afford to hire guides for guided fishing trips.
> Just my 2 cents.


They will be building a pier out into the gulf. Not sure about one into the bay.:smile:


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Temp Pier?*

Yeah, that would be great as the opening of the pass. Issues of dredging the ICW seems to be an issue to a million every two years maybe. OK detour the flow with a Jetti to slow the ripping tides would be acceptable, but keeping it open as well. CCA / TP&W needs to get involved. Who has to gain from a small Bolivar peninsula going dead because of a closure sure to stagnate Easy Bay. IKE just about killed it alone, why shoot it again in the head this time. It saved East and Trinity Bay.

Somebody posted some pics from 1956 of rollover. I only wish they would do it again. My own father was in the pics and I was born that year. Kinda special for 1000's of people that did and still want it there for thier children. A pier is temporary on the gulf, a pass of saltwater is forever. If beachfront is eroding, build a **** Jetti. It's simple. God invented Detours.

http://www.rolloverpasstexas.com/


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Old Salty (aka you-know-who), please answer my question posted earlier. Why only call out CCA? There are other orgs out there so why single them out. rfa is supposedly as big as them so can't they help?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

pocboy,first of all what do you mean by aka you know who? Secondly, who is rfa? I have never even heard of them. Thirdly, as you can plainly see, I am not the only one on this board who is calling out CCA and TPWD. Obviusly, my posts have struck a nerve with you and that's a good thing! If you are feeling uncomfortable about the organization that you are promoting, that's OK. You should. Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*RFA?*

[email protected] <[email protected]> Jim is our Texas connection of the RFA or Recreational Fishing Alliance http://www.joinrfa.org/. I'm not a current member myself, but going to trade off my CCA formally GCCA card for an RFA card real soon as we need a higher authority. Everybody knows a land fisherman like CCA that puts a carrot in front you or forcing you with expectations you may win a STAR tournament. I myself feel I can't wet a hook without a current CCA card in my pocket during this summer long event. That's all fine until we need them to focus and stop or even help engineer a fix to keep a Texas Coast fishery open for our kids and grandchildren to enjoy.

I for one can't imagine another yearly fee, but for our freedom it's nessesary and needs to be addressed full force. John Paul Woodley Jr. is in control of pushing the red button. Contact him as well. http://www.hqda.army.mil/asacw/Woodley.asp


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Rollover*

I have spoke with CCA and they are looking into it and will get back with me. Personally, and just my opinion, I don't think closing the pass will hurt fishing, if anything it might help it. The thing is, I don't think anyone knows exactly what will happen. The only sure thing that everyone can agree on is that it will have some sort of economic impact on the Bolivar/Gilcrest area and that many land base fishermen will lose a popular place to wet a line. This we know is true the rest would just be a scientific guess. The coments here and on the 610 show about it hurting the fishery and CCA not doing nothing is just people venting on a topic they know nothing about.

As far as I know, and unless I missed it some where, the enviromental and economic impact studies have not been completed. If this is the case everyone will have the chance to speak their mind when the public comment part of the process comes around.

Gater


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

FYI, I was not able to find an email address yesterday for John Paul Woodley and I suspect when you are in a position of authority you don't have an email open to the public but his assistants email address is:

Email Contact: [email protected]

I was listening to the Capt. Benny (and other guy?) radio show Sunday morning on 610 and they were discussing this and gave the Woodley phone numbers out listed above and were going to try and get a grass roots movement going, I hope they do. Woodleys name was discussed there at length and seems to be the guy that could swing the big hammer if enough people contact him. He seems to have saved other high profile locations in the past from the wrecking ball. They were going to try and get that show podcasted as it was very informative.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

And you will recieve a prompt reply from [email protected]...........


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

As well as Land Commissioner Jerry Patterson's assitant @ [email protected]


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

Apparently thanks to Obama there is a new sheriff in town at the Army Corp of Engineers. John Paul Woodley is no longer the Assistant Secretary of the Army (Civil Works) he has been replaced by a lady named Jo-Ellen Darcy. The email I listed before bounced so I'm going to fax my letter to the number below:

Office Phone Number: (703) 697-8986
Office Fax: (703) 697-7401


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Old Salty, if your real goal is to keep roll over pass open then maybe you should devote your energy to doing something that will make a difference instead of bashing an org that has not control over the situation. If you goal is to bash said org, which I'm sure it is, then you will prove it with your next post. The ball is in your court sir.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Got ahead of you I guess rich. Yes Jo-Ellen Darcy has had over 10 calls over this issue and has screened them all so far. She is aware of Rollover Pass where it's located and why we're calling, being the male operator is relaying. You can call the number you posted and let him know what your matter is about and leave your name and number. I don't know what happens after that.

I'm relaying this info to Joanne at 610sports. She has best numbers to keep Mickey up to date. I'm sure Mickey is one of the 10 calls they mentioned, but the word is out for Darn sure. I'm sure I can raise Jim Smarr's number so he can stir the pot real good before the holidays and it will stick like brown gravy until next Monday's round 2.

I found John Paul on facebook of all places and excepted as a friend.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Kingtut, I have got with Jim Smarr via voicemail cell phone. He normally replies really quick. While we're waiting are the crappie bitting upper San Jacinto? If so I'm on my way.

POCboy, nobody is bashing YOUR CCA son. They are involved in profit not spending. Fact. It would be nice if you grabbed an important leg to hug though. Somebody needs to wake up the sleeping giant.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

skeet21 said:


> i read that also. the article also says they will build a pier into the gulf to offset the lost fishery. i was wondering without the pass why would a fish be there. without a pass to attract the fish they will move elsewhere thus a pier would be pretty much useless.


The pier itself is structure. Structure attracts bait. Bait attracts fish. The 61st Street Pier and 91st Street Pier in Galveston coughed up MANY fish before they were destroyed, including the state record tarpon. Those piers were not anywhere near a pass unless you consider 8 miles "near".

I'm not taking sides here, just pointing out that fish hang out by piers no matter where they are placed. However, if they are in a more "strategic" spot, they will probably produce more fish.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

The fish migrated through this pass Brian for the last 54 years, that's what made it so good. They remember. I'm all for piers like 61rst, but would rather have both myself. Could you imagine if we turned the table and said San Louis Pass. The other.


----------



## verdecove (Nov 20, 2009)

Bobby said:


> They will be building a pier out into the gulf. Not sure about one into the bay.:smile:


Just wondering if that will happen still in this my life or maybe in my next life :rotfl:


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

Since Jerry Patterson seems to be the spearhead it appears we go to the next level. Jim Smarr called and it looks like Governor Perry, Patterson and Smarr will be discussing this December 5th. $5000 a plate to eat at one of these functions takes a big bite out of a lone fisherman. Next update after that or if Jo-Ellen Darcy makes her presents in favor of the angler. 

We'll see. Tillman Fertitta owner of everything might have something up his sleeve. The boardwalk got a salt wash and was up and running 4 weeks after IKE. I wouldn't doubt him buying out Gilcrest to Bolivar for a minute.

Happy Thanksgiving Guys, Steve


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

if i have a beef with cca it's that they haven't stated a position for or against closure.

i did in fact write a letter to mr. patterson suggesting a levee system. he did reply, but didn't mention jetties, just a maybe of a pier, which we know won't last thru the next hurricane.

the wife and i took a drive from high island to surfside last saturday. from the looks of things, mr. patterson has much more to concern himself with other than rollover pass and closing it. the reason he's doing so now is because gilchrist was wiped out - there are no businesses to hurt by closing it and he knows if he doesn't act quickly, businesses will spring back up and he'll have a tougher time closing it. 

for the most part, i think mr. patterson is a good fellow. but it seems like he's taking advantage of a weak gilchirist community right now.

leave it open, build jetties...better for the coastline, families and fishermen in general. and will save cost of dredging the big ditch so often.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't remember asking you jawtwo!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fill it in!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Monkeyman*

You won't hear anything from CCA until they have all the right information.

JAW2 what does Tillman Fertitta and the Boardwalk have to do with the pass and why would Fertitta want to buy out Bolivar/Gilcrest.

Great, Smarrs involved, that should keep it open for sure....Heck after they talk to him they may concrete it in!

Gater


----------



## ExAstro (Jun 22, 2005)

I am all in favor for a pier. I fished Meacom's back in the 70s and it was great. Trout and reds galore.

BTW, East Matty is pretty good bay fishing and they don't have a cut to gulf.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ExAstro said:


> I am all in favor for a pier. I fished Meacom's back in the 70s and it was great. Trout and reds galore.
> 
> BTW, East Matty is pretty good bay fishing and they don't have a cut to gulf.


Mitchell's cut...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What is that cut that goes between Galveston and Bolivar. The one the ferry crosses. I go across it several times a week and man you should see the water that goes out and comes in. I also think that it connects to east bay somewhere down the line.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bobby said:


> What is that cut that goes between Galveston and Bolivar. The one the ferry crosses. I go across it several times a week and man you should see the water that goes out and comes in. I also think that it connects to east bay somewhere down the line.


lol....:cheers:


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sorry for those of you who are against this but I'm one fisherman who is happy about Rollover being closed. OK, I'm not all that sorry but I was just being polite.

Rollover should be closed. It's a man-made pass which, in addition to costing millions of taxpayer dollars to maintain, has had an extremely negative effect on East Bay. Rollover has also negatively impacted the geology of the Bolivar Peninsula by increasing erosion.

A good friend of mine grew up in the Winnie/Anahuac area and his grandfather still farms rice in the area. According to his grandfather (now 87 years old) prior to Rollover Pass being opened East Bay was miles and miles of shallow grass flats with crystal clear water and huge oyster reefs. Rollover killed that because if the increased sediment clouding the water and killing off the seagrasses and changing the salinity so the oyster drill snail could proliferate and decimate the oyster population.

As sportsmen who support the preservation of both the environment (gotta keep the water good so there are fish to catch) and our rights of access and fishing we should support this closure as well as the building of the fishing pier. We should also work to ensure the state creates an access point into the ICW where the pass once was after it's filled it. And we should also work to help the state re-establish both the seagrasses and oyster reefs in East Bay.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

JAW2, right on! X3 or however many! POCBOY, as they say on ESPN Sports, "Come On, Man!" Wake up! BTW-Don't Forget Cedar Bayou and others. Man, I love this, this is 2COOL.


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*The Pass*

We guys I see both sides very well. I've seen 14 passes close on our Texas Coast alone that had both good and bad effects. You talk of the channel between the Jetty's where our Port ships enter, well yes that is the main source of saltwater refreshment. It takes 10 hours most times to see a high tide in northwest Trinity and mostly without the rollover pass 8 to 10 hours as well to get back there as well. I don't know what happens when you turn of the sality supply to upper east bay. I do no that all the ICW traffic and diesel / oil slicks will remain in east bay. Can't stop an interstate

I've always been for the fisherman and with fees and lower limits we don't need to keep on taking a shoreline fisherman's areas away. The bolivar north shoreline around to the refuge to Smiths Point to Anahuac to Fishers Reef to Tabbs bay do not have one single place to fish from the shoreline. It's all owned and private. I hate to see seawolf being the last for the boat less with a few exceptions. Sylvan Beach is down, Texas City Dike is down and any new promised pier won't be around for years to come. So us that have boats we can go anywhere but the shore fisherman can't. 

Gilchrest lives on revenue from fishing the pass. So were killing off more than a pass with wonderful history we're killing a community leaving it to shepps as the build cheap rental beach houses to rent playing the odds of storms. Only this time without a bait shops for some that do want to wet a line or wade the edge and pot holes east bay side of the pass. IMO and I apologize for thinking of the for someone else rather than us more fortunate.

Everthing seems to work itself out. I just want to see the WHY we did it and don't say the dredging word that's not it. Patterson rushing before the camps get back up is a cowardly move if so.

Lets just see guys I'm leaving foot prints to better fishing for all.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'm sorry for those of you who are against this but I'm one fisherman who is happy about Rollover being closed. OK, I'm not all that sorry but I was just being polite.
> 
> Rollover should be closed. It's a man-made pass which, in addition to costing millions of taxpayer dollars to maintain, has had an extremely negative effect on East Bay. Rollover has also negatively impacted the geology of the Bolivar Peninsula by increasing erosion.
> 
> ...


no offense intended, but being a rice farmer doesn't qualify anyone as an authority on east bay and the fishery therein. i hope he is right, but has a study been done to determine the effect of closing?

i'm not nearly as old as the grandfather. but east bay fishing has been fairly good in my lifetime. and ROP has provided a free fishing location to thousands of people who either cannot afford a boat, or are too elderly to fish out of a boat, or are handicapped. i know jerry patterson has mentioned building a pier, but this isn't a sure thing and we all know a pier will not stand up against hurricanes. so the pier will eventually go away too, and these people will be left with no easily accessible place to fish.

i want to see a comprehensive scientific report on what will happen to east and trinity bay fisheries if ROP is closed. if being open is better for the fisheries, build jetties to stop erosion and which would provide more places for non-boaters to fish. but, if the report says that closure would enhance the fisheries, then let's close it and keep rebuilding piers.

as for the oyster industry of east bay, i'm not so concerned with the commercial interests of a few over the fishery that many will enjoy for years to come. now, if more oysters mean better fishing, that's another matter.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Monkeyman*

The old rice farmer is exactly the kind of input you need. He did not say he was an expert on East Bay but is knowledge could be valuable one way or another when it comes to determining which is the right thing to do. There was no scientific data from back then to support such so input from the old timers and old salts from that era is important.

As I mentioned in a previous post, I have spoken with CCA and are waiting for word back on what information they have to date. I can pretty much tell you that I don't think you will be hearing anything from them until all of the studies and evaluations are done from all the acengies involved which there are a few and this will take anywhere from 12 to 18 months. Jerry Patterson himself said that it would be two years before work began to close it.

Gater


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Rollover 1 Year Aniversary 1956*

Just like fuel injection you need oil with you gas or it doesn't run. Fresh Salt with Bay Water is necessary. You might try to tell the people in 1956 that one year after it opened this WAS the bomb. CCA cover displayed a few times of the fisherman lined up during the flounder and croaker run since then. Wonder who got credit for this wonderful bank fishing spot back then. They may be rolling over in thier grave.

I'll leave you with the shots I saved from someones post from 1956 my birthdate. It only got better and was free fishing. 1962 a fishing licence cost .50 cents. They did have revenue at Gilcrest to clean up after a weekend and bait camps were thriving with sales of bait and burgers. Vacation for so many people.

I'm done and Gator I'm disappointed with you. Look at the people. You'll be dead in 20+ years with me. Leave your foot prints son. WWJD


Over and Out, Steve


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

monkeyman1 said:


> no offense intended, but being a rice farmer doesn't qualify anyone as an authority on east bay and the fishery therein. i hope he is right, but has a study been done to determine the effect of closing?
> 
> i'm not nearly as old as the grandfather. but east bay fishing has been fairly good in my lifetime. and ROP has provided a free fishing location to thousands of people who either cannot afford a boat, or are too elderly to fish out of a boat, or are handicapped. i know jerry patterson has mentioned building a pier, but this isn't a sure thing and we all know a pier will not stand up against hurricanes. so the pier will eventually go away too, and these people will be left with no easily accessible place to fish.
> 
> ...


I never said being a rice farmer made him an expert but he can tell you what East Bay was like prior to Rollover being cut through.

And as for the oyster population, my comment wasn't meant to convey anything regarding the commercial oyster fishery but rather the fact that oysters are filter feeders and they filter sediment out of the water resulting in cleaner, clearer water. They also provide habitate to improve fishing. But Rollover caused the salinity in East Bay to increase and this allowed for the proliferation of the oyster drill, a snail which preys on oysters, because the oyster drill couldn't survive without the elevated salinity levels.

I also know about the exchange of water with the Gulf but if that is so important for the health of the bay but how can you explain the LLM between Baffin and Mansfield? That's 40-50 miles with no exchange to the Gulf and the fishing is amazing.

I recognize that losing such an easily accessible place sucks for people without boats or who are unable to wade but I stopped fishing Rollover for the same reasons as I stopped fishing the Texas City Dike- it was always trashed out and there was an unsavory, criminal element always around.

The bottom line is that Rollover is man-made has caused damage which outweighs the benefits and should be closed.

However, I also believe that closing Rollover is the best thing for the health of East Bay and Bolivar, especially if it helps the seagrasses and oysters come back, but we also need to hold Patterson to building the piers as well as ensuring an access point onto the ICW and Rollover Bay where the pass used to be.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*JAW2*

Yes fresh salt water with freshwater is necessary for a healthy Bay system but all the past studies done have shown that the pass provides very little saltwater tidal exchange. These studies show that 80% of the water exchange in the Galveston Bay system comes through the Galveston Jetties a good portion of the remaining 20% comes through SLP.

The State Fish and Game Department and a private fishing club are the ones who can take credit for opening the pass in the fifties. They were both sued by homeowners on Bolivar because of the erosion the pass was doing. Govenor George Bush instructed the Texas Parks and Wildlife to close the pass when he was in office because of the accelerated erosion and the lawsuit. The suit was settled out of court before trial and the pass was never closed.

I'm not sure why your disappointed in me! Yes, ROP has a rich history and provides income for some in that area, you can't argue that but at what point do you say enough is enough, in 1985 it was costing almost a million dollars every two years to keep the ICW clear, it cost much more now and is done more frequent. With a combination of the Galveston North Jetty and ROP some parts of Bolivar have lost almost 60ft of beach since ROP was built. It will all come down to what the involved agencies think is best after all the studies are done. There are going to be some that are happy and some that are disappointed with the final decision.

No matter what happens we need more public access to our bay system for those without boats. Hopefully this will be addressed in the near future. The access that the folks that use it would lose is the toughest part of it all. Gater


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't believe that this new pier is going to be free. Not only will our tax dollars be spent to build it, we'll also have to pay to use it. I don't know if keeping it open or closing it would be better but either way it comes out of our pockets not theirs. They want to make it sound like when they spend our tax dollars it's coming directly out of their pockets. I've enjoyed fishing the pass since I was a kid and I was just there last weekend. I would hate to see it disappear.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

garybryan said:


> I've enjoyed fishing the pass since I was a kid and I was just there last weekend. I would hate to see it disappear.


Gary, I think you've really hit upon the crux of the issue. People have fond memories of fishing there and the vast majority of people alive today probably can't remember a time when Rollover Pass didn't exist so they're reluctant to change and they see this as "the man" sticking it to them.

But in all honesty, how much $$$ does Rollover really bring to the area? And there's no way in hell I'd fish there if it was *********-to-elbow full with every slappy between Beaumont and Bacliff like in those old pictures.

If closing Rollover can return East & Rollover Bays to 60% of how it used to be in terms of clarity, seagrass & oyster populations, etc. I'm betting there will be even more money coming into the area because more people will want to fish it whether it's via kayak or PB.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fill it in!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JustAddWater2 said:


> Just like fuel injection you need oil with you gas or it doesn't run. Fresh Salt with Bay Water is necessary. You might try to tell the people in 1956 that one year after it opened this WAS the bomb. CCA cover displayed a few times of the fisherman lined up during the flounder and croaker run since then. Wonder who got credit for this wonderful bank fishing spot back then. They may be rolling over in thier grave.
> 
> I'll leave you with the shots I saved from someones post from 1956 my birthdate. It only got better and was free fishing. 1962 a fishing licence cost .50 cents. They did have revenue at Gilcrest to clean up after a weekend and bait camps were thriving with sales of bait and burgers. Vacation for so many people.
> 
> ...


are those people fishing from the bridge in the second pic?


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

I am very interested and concerned regarding the closing of Rollover Pass. My purpose in posting this information, in this thread, is only an attempt to understand all the players and their specific agendas. 

The following was copied/pasted from NOAA Office of Habitat Conservation and TPWD:

"Recovery Cams" Show Coastal Restoration at Work - Live Online! 
If you've ever wondered if the Recovery Act is working to create jobs and help jumpstart the economy, now you can watch a few of these projects live through Recovery Cam! 









NOAA and the Recovery Act 
In February 2009, NOAA received $167 million from the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009 to restore coastal habitat, support thousands of jobs, and help jumpstart the nation's economy. Using a competitive process, the agency selected 50 high quality, high priority projects to restore wetlands, salt marsh, oyster and coral reefs, as well as remove fish passage barriers on coastal rivers and streams. In addition to improving the environment, these efforts will restore fisheries and support more resilient coasts in the face of climate change.
For more information about these projects, visit *http://www.noaa.gov/recovery*

*Texas general Land Office received Recovery Funds for the following project.*
_West Galveston Bay Estuary Restoration Description_*:* These two restoration projects will restore more than 328 acres of intertidal wetlands in Galveston Bay. Intertidal wetlands in Galveston Bay are highly productive nursery grounds for recreational and commercial fish species found in the Gulf of Mexico. They also provide many other ecological services, acting as buffers to mitigate flood and storm damage, trapping sediments to reduce erosion and stabilize shorelines. 
Ecological Impact: 328 acres of marsh restored 
West Galveston Bay Estuary Restoration :
Federal Funding: $5,148,369 
Funding Recipient: Texas General Land Office

*TPWD* response to receiving funds, excerpt:
The project, officially called "Recovery Act: Restoring Estuarine Habitats in West Galveston Bay," is one of 50 nationwide funded through the American Recovery & Reinvestment Act of 2009. NOAA received more than 800 proposals, with the Texas project among the 10 largest.
With another $647,597 from the Texas General Land Office, a $250,000 in-kind donation from NRG Texas Power LLC and $10,000 in staff time from TPWD, the more than $6 million project will restore 328 acres of intertidal marsh complex at two locations: Galveston Island State Park and Jumbile Cove.
"This is really a team effort between the state and federal governments, private partners such as NRG Texas Power and the Galveston Bay Council, which is charged with implementing the living resources elements of The Galveston Bay Plan," said O'Brien.
The project will employ approximately 50 people at the Galveston Island State Park site and 52 people at the Jumbile Cove site. It is scheduled to be complete in October 2010.
　
　
My questions: 
#1. If the Texas Officials want to close Rollover Pass, why did East Bay not qualify Recovery Funding? Was a grant even submitted for East Bay funding? 
#2. The Government is at work, across the United States,(spending our money) opening passes, breeching levees, creating tidal circulation, removing dams, installing fish passages and creating channels; Texas officials are seeking to close Rollover Pass, why?
#3. Is there any connection between the fact that West Bay received funds and Rollover Pass is up for closure? Conspiracy theories, anyone? 
#4. I've become accustomed to the US Government limiting access to information/education on public issues/laws/bills, however, I expect more out of Texas. What's the dam secret here? 
#5. Ok, so they plan to build a pier, maybe a jetty, for recreational fishing. What are the plans and benefits for East Bay? 
#6.Where are the ecologic, hydrologic models for this type of man made pass closure? 
#7.What is the expected impact, in closing Rollover Pass, on tides and economics for other areas along the Galveston shoreline/bay systems?

There must be some balance between saving the land and nurturing our coastal habitats. I've been burned enough to know most everything is about money. So it goes.. However, I do not understand why CCA, RFA, NOAA, TPWD, Texas General Land Office and any other agency involved/aware are not communicating, at the very least, status updates, regarding broad spectrum benefits and repercussions in regard to the closing Rollover Pass. 

Kimberly


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

That looked like Potlicker Paradise LOL


----------



## ExAstro (Jun 22, 2005)

I would like to see a pier like Bob Hall in Corpus. I believe it has existed for about fifty years and no hurricanes have blown it away.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

jboogerfinger said:


> That looked like Potlicker Paradise LOL


Call it what you want, Cowboy :wink:. The concerns and questions are legitimate and revelant to the topic.

Kimberly


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Kimberly*

Thanks for the informative post on the West Bay Recovery Project.

As far as your questions are concerned I will try and give you my honest opinion on each.

#1. If the Texas Officials want to close Rollover Pass, why did East Bay not qualify Recovery Funding? Was a grant even submitted for East Bay funding?* There are many places on the upper coast where errosion as taken its toll and East Bay is no exception. East Bay had a large restoration project 10-12 years ago which involved replenishing the bay side of Goat Island. This was done with dredge material from the deeping of the Houston Ship Channel and it has done quite well. IMHO the back side of West Galveston Island has by far the worst erosion problem in the Galveston Bay Complex and has seen many projects over the last ten years with more to come. I believe that Ike damaged some geo-tubes but all in all there has been good progress over the last ten years but there is much more that could be done. *
#2. The Government is at work, across the United States,(spending our money) opening passes, breeching levees, creating tidal circulation, removing dams, installing fish passages and creating channels; Texas officials are seeking to close Rollover Pass, why?
*Geological studies done on beach front errosion show that roughly 200-250 thousand cubic yards of sand and silt are deposited in Rollover Bay and the ICW each year with all of this coming from the Bolivar beachfront through ROP. The frequency and cost of dredging has increased from once every two or three years to once a year and the cost has risen to well over a million dollars a year. With the exception of the 5 or 6 miles from the Galveston North Jetty heading East, the beachfront is disappearing at an alarming rate and most of the beach is ending up in East Bay. So not only is the cost of dredging is an issue, so is the cost of replenishing the beach. One other issue that concerns the State is with the rate of beachfront errosion they will eventually lose HWY 87 to the Gulf between ROP and High Island and Hwy 87 is considered a State Hurricane evacuation route.*
#3. Is there any connection between the fact that West Bay received funds and Rollover Pass is up for closure? Conspiracy theories, anyone? 
*None that I can think of. I do believe that if ROP is closed you will see much more of this money being put towards rebuilding the tidal marshes in the back end of East Bay across the ICW from ROP.*
#4. I've become accustomed to the US Government limiting access to information/education on public issues/laws/bills, however, I expect more out of Texas. What's the dam secret here? *I don't think there are any secrets, Jerry Patterson has said that they planned on closing it and back in June he secured the funding to do just that.*
#5. Ok, so they plan to build a pier, maybe a jetty, for recreational fishing. What are the plans and benefits for East Bay? 
*Look what Ike did to the beachfront piers, the ones that have withstood many storms. I really don't think that is the thing to do. Building a jetty is not the right thing to do either, the Galveston Jetties are part of the problem we have now as are all of the Jetties up and down the coast. **A vast majority of East bay Shoreline is inaccessable by vehicle and most is private property so I don't think you will see any marinas, parks, or piers poping up along East Bay. What is disappointing to me is the lack of public areas to fish in the Galveston Bay Complex. You would think the most populated Saltwater fishing area of the State would have more areas for land locked fishermen to wet a line. I honestly think Rockport has more public fishing areas than the Houston/Galveston area.* 
#6.Where are the ecologic, hydrologic models for this type of man made pass closure? *There have been many studies done over the years and current studies and assesments have to be done now before they can fill it in. Since the funding has been approved, I can only expect that these studies will begin soon if they have not already. *
#7.What is the expected impact, in closing Rollover Pass, on tides and economics for other areas along the Galveston shoreline/bay systems?
*One can only guess here as to what economic impact it would have on the area. I'm sure there are people in that area who prior to Ike made a living off of the visitors to ROP. Though I would tend to think the most money generated for businesses in the area came from locals, summer home owners, and the rowdy summer beach crowd. I don't think the tides are of any issue as most of East Bay goes out the Jetties. What ROP primarly sees is the Marsh and ICW to the East as far as Taylor Bayou, South of Port Author.*
There must be some balance between saving the land and nurturing our coastal habitats. I've been burned enough to know most everything is about money. So it goes.. However, I do not understand why CCA, RFA, NOAA, TPWD, Texas General Land Office and any other agency involved/aware are not communicating, at the very least, status updates, regarding broad spectrum benefits and repercussions in regard to the closing Rollover Pass.* As I mentioned above, the impact studies should be underway. This process could take anywhere from 12-18 months to complete. It involves the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, the General Land Office, Corps of Engineers. Galveston County, the U.S. Coast Guard and though I have seen nothing from them, I would think the EPA would have some say in the matter. I can't speak for the others but I know CCA is aware of the issue, I have already spoke to them about it and will again. I honestly don't think you will hear much from any of them until the studies are complete and it gets closer to the public comment portion of the process.*

Sorry for the long post, this is just my two pennies worth of info, some fact some opinion!

Gater


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

KASH said:


> Call it what you want, Cowboy :wink:. The concerns and questions are legitimate and revelant to the topic.
> 
> Kimberly


I was just kidding about the pic, I would like to see it stay open as well.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

*Gater*

Gater, thank you for taking the time to answer my questions.

Obviously, beachfront preservation of the area is a priority, and unfortunately it seems to begin with ROP. Regarding the long term risks and benefits, this is the first time in my life, I can recall, having passion for the completion of bureaucratic studies .

Another concern, you referred to in answer to #3. Hopefully, a portion of the million dollars a year, currently spent to maintain ROP, will be designated for rebuilding the tidal marshes, bay system habitats and greater good of the entire area.

It saddens me, Rollover Pass, an area so rich with history, is marked for closure. However, it seems, without intervention, erosion is inevitable. Losing it all, when we know better, would be a true travesty.

My prayer is all agencies involved, work together for the best possible outcome. May together, they capitalize on their critical forward thinking skills, getting this improvement project planned for and done right the first time.

As for me, I'm gonna head down to ROP, take a good look around and make some more memories. 
Thanks again.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

*Cowboy*



jboogerfinger said:


> I was just kidding about the pic, I would like to see it stay open as well.


Don't you worry about a thing, darlin'! We're cool. :smile:

Kim


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'm sorry for those of you who are against this but I'm one fisherman who is happy about Rollover being closed. OK, I'm not all that sorry but I was just being polite.
> 
> Rollover should be closed. It's a man-made pass which, in addition to costing millions of taxpayer dollars to maintain, has had an extremely negative effect on East Bay. Rollover has also negatively impacted the geology of the Bolivar Peninsula by increasing erosion.
> 
> ...


I kinda feel the same way about this situation it's kinda sad for bolivar and Gilchrist but wouldn't now be the time to do it. It seems to me if you wait until people pour a bunch of money back into the area and then close it that would really be a kick in the crotch.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Besides the last time i went to the pass was about 3 years ago and swore i would never go back. The place was a freakin trash hole, garbage piled up every where, porta cans flipped over with **** runnin out of them, and nobody there spoke english the place i fished as a kid no longer exists i wouldn't expose my kids to that environment. and i hear theirs plans in the works to repair (maybe start in about 6 months.) the dike and it's accessible to everyone.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Grew up in beaumony fished rollover most of my life. It was hit and miss. If it cost tax payers millions I dont see the argument. I've fished Bob hall in Corpus, very nice. If it cost a bunch a money and does more harm then good -get over it, it needs to go


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

*Maybe A Change For Rollover Is Better...*

As much as it hurts me to write this - I realize that the truth of the matter is that we lost rollover pass along time ago. Before Ike did its damage, a few of the people who frequented the place managed to finish it off.

I grew up along the coast and spent many a night fishing rollover and we would wade the backside in the morning. A lot of good memories fishing with folks who are long gone today. I took my kids there a few years back and the piles of trash, people that were rude and showing no signs of sportsmanship made me realize that the place I spent so many years at long ago would never be the same for my family. Never again did I take my kids to Rollover. I did visit before Ike and noticed the businesses seemed to be closed down.

I would love to see it left open, but the reality would be that it would probably revert to its pre-Ike condition after a few years. Build the pier and let's try that for the future generations of fishermen and women.


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

Jerry Paterson is the same guy who tried to sell off part of Big Bend National Park, lets trade and get rid of Jerry Paterson and keep Rollover Pass


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

There are times I listen to the OutDoors Show and OTHERS, and I hear folks mention all the time about "sea weed" left on beaches to preserve the sand tunes etc. I hear about all the big BULL TIDES washing the grass marshes out and stirring the bait up, its cleansing effect etc. All this boiled down to, "Don't Mess w/ Mother Nature". That in itself says something, dosen't it? 
Bolivar Penninsula is NOT Man Made is it? So why was it cut in half to begin w/? Is this not messsing w/ mother nature? Just like the above said, "Whats that cut between Galv. and Bolivar Penn? That water pours in and out of there on its own, right? Were the fish and wildlife affected prior to the cutting of ROP? or after? Confused......


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Keep the pass*

All I can say is water circulation is a good thing. Closing any fish pass is bad.
Too much fresh water kills sea grass, oysters,frye for most species and stalls spawn. BTW Rollover Pass was a natural historical fish pass for years before the "re-opening". It is on old maps. Don't let anyone tell you differently. The closure should be stopped. Homes should not be allowed within a buffer zone adjacent to the passes. No it should have never been jettied. The natural pass would have naturally nourished the beach. Seems the other 14 passes closed due to an oil spill if reopened would renourish the beaches instead of fill our bay systems with sand. Common sense is lacking at Agency level. Once the bays are full of sand maybe we can all play beach volley ball instead of fish.

I am sorry to see Commissioner Patterson pushing the closure. He has helped 
get funding for the Cedar Bayou Studies and Engineering.


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

*Media Contact: Tonya Wiley, 281-534-0131, [email protected]April 9, 2010
*

*TPWD scoping options for future Rollover Pass recreational fishing opportunities*

AUSTIN - The Texas General Land Office (GLO) has made application for a permit to close Rollover Pass on Bolivar Peninsula due to its impacts on beach erosion and sedimentation within the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway. If the pass is closed, there will be loss of public recreational fishing access.
Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) has heard concerns from many recreational anglers about this potential loss of fishing opportunities and will be hosting a public scoping meeting in Galveston on April 28 to discuss options for future recreational access in the Rollover Pass-Bolivar Peninsula area.
This meeting is not to discuss the Rollover Pass closure issue, rather TPWD wants to gather public comments on what preferred amenities (piers, boat ramps, parking lots, facilities, etc.) would be priority, and what locations would benefit the most people.
TPWD will provide these comments to GLO to assist in developing a plan to create the most suitable recreational fishing opportunities should Rollover Pass be closed.
The TPWD public scoping meeting will be held April 28 from 6-8 pm at the Galveston County Courthouse, 600 59th Street, Galveston. If you are unable to attend the meeting, please provide comments on preferred options for recreational fishing access by April 27 to Tonya Wiley, TPWD Dickinson Marine Lab, 1502 FM 517E, Dickinson, Texas 77539, phone 281-534-0131 or email [email protected].


----------



## tedvega (Apr 4, 2011)

Great question, I have talked to the GLO and they just won't listen they just want the Pass closed, I wonder if something fishy is going on. Rollover Pass does need everyones help by sending your comments on why you don't want a pier built here are some links for information and to the GLO's web page to place a comment. ( I apologize for posting this so often but is is important to thousands of people)

Link to Galveston Daily News "Letter to the Editor" Dec 28, 2011
http://galvestondailynews.com/story/282494

Link to Galveston Daily News Dec 26, 2011 "Legal challenge planned to keep Rollover Pass Open"
http://galvestondailynews.com/story/282054
KFDM Channel 6 Beaumon story on Gilchrist Community response to Pier Design and Pass Closeure
http://www.kfdm.com/video/c/1137896012/local-news/1338537370001/kfdm-localnews

GuidryNews.com published GCA Response to GLO Press Release
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.guidrynews.com%2Fstory.aspx%3Fid%3D1000039773&h=0AQG5ezyKAQEZChSxxYwjbakZYim_s7s80gYuTIv9_Kh-Dg

Link to comment directly to GLO's Public Comment on Pier Plan
http://www.glo.texas.gov/what-we-do/caring-for-the-coast/public-notices/notice/rollover-pass-project.html


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

skeet21 said:


> i read that also. the article also says they will build a pier into the gulf to offset the lost fishery. i was wondering without the pass why would a fish be there. without a pass to attract the fish they will move elsewhere thus a pier would be pretty much useless.


WRONG. I have caught trout and reds all up and down the Bolivar coast... Granted all of the peirs that have ever been built have always washed away with a storm, but to say the pier will be "useless" is rediculous...


----------



## tedvega (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you know that the proposed pier for rollover pass is not funded, the fine print on the GLO's Rollover Pass Recreational Amenities Plan states that the pier is subject to obtaining funding. You know what, Rollover Pass will probably get closed and there won't be any money for a 6mil dollar pier, that people will have to pay to get on. What about the Bays, the fish spawning, and don't forget all of the communities that are visited by people that come down to the Pass. For more information on go to www.rolloverpasstexas.com


----------



## tedvega (Apr 4, 2011)

www.rolloverpasstexas.com to find out how you can help the Gilchrist Community Association here you will the links you need to comment to the GLO. Thanks


----------



## tedvega (Apr 4, 2011)

I think this whole thing stinks with politics, no one wants to help keep the Pass open, help support the Gilchrist Community Association www.rolloverpasstexas for more information. Thanks


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Ted- unfortunately for your group I think most of us do want Rollover Pass closed. For many reasons:
1) not a natural fish pass, it's artificial
2) hydrological reports allegedly show the East Bay complex was in better shape prior to Rollover
3) costs of dredging the ICW (i.e.- wasted tax dollars) to remove sediment deposited via Rollover
4) Rollover evidently has sped up erosion of the Bolivar Peninsula
5) general degradation of the area around the pass due to people trashing the place


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Why is the closing of the pass such a bad thing? It was never designed to be there in the first place, it's man made. Bays by definition are designed to be estuaries where salt water and fresh mix. Saltwater intrusion from the pass has clearly changed the ecology of the bay and the result of closing the pass may actually improve the health of East Galveston Bay. Oysters, Crabs and Shrimp may all benefit and so will the fish that feed on them.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

glennkoks said:


> Why is the closing of the pass such a bad thing? It was never designed to be there in the first place, it's man made. Bays by definition are designed to be estuaries where salt water and fresh mix. Saltwater intrusion from the pass has clearly changed the ecology of the bay and the result of closing the pass may actually improve the health of East Galveston Bay. Oysters, Crabs and Shrimp may all benefit and so will the fish that feed on them.


I've heard from numerous sources that Rollover did hurt the ecology of the East Bay complex despite it being a hotspot for fish migrations (esp croaker run).

First, it increased the salinity of East Bay which allowed for the proliferation of a parasitic snail, the oyster drill. The oyster drill preys on oysters but before Rollover was opened the salinity level wasn't high enough for the oyster drill to survive. This was devastating to the oyster population and removed millions (?) of pounds of oysters and their capacity to filter sediment out of the water. Unchecked dredging for oysters also took a heavy toll.

Second, Rollover allowed untold amounts of sediment to be discharged from the beach & gulf into the bay. When combined with the loss of the oysters this further increased the turbidity of the water and killed off the grass beds.

So essentially, 2 completely man-made actions (cutting Rollover Pass & oyster dredging) killed off thousands of acres of grass flats & oyster beds which according to old timers used to be gin clear grass flats and oyster beds.

I'd kill to have that less than 90 minutes from my house.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I think maybe a poison pill may be necessary, to keep all parties honest.
They can close the pass, but the state will own the property. No one can own or build on the land, Nor should the state do anything to keep the pass from opening up again naturally.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry but the pass looks like nothing more than a dump with all the trash that is left there by the fine patrons that use the place.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I put this in one of the multiple posts you have going on this matter and I never got a reply, so thought I would post it here.



> *I do not* want a pier built at Rollover Pass. *I* would like to see it left the way it is.
> 
> *I do not* want a pier built at Rollover Pass because* I* feel there are other ways to reduce erosion and keep Rollover Pass
> open at the same time.
> ...


So is this about closing the pass or is this about you?

Your website page should address the 'we' as in the area or patrons.

So how do they reduce erosion without closing the pass?

What are the alternatives to closing the pass? Are the economically feasible? In the short term and long term?

Why would you not be able to fish on a pier?


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

If Rollover stays open are we going to keep the "lawn chair rule" tradition?


----------



## tedvega (Apr 4, 2011)

I do like your response, is it ok if I use it down the road, for or against the pier, please look at our website www.rolloverpasstexas.com and read both sides of the story, there is a link that will take you directly to the states web page. Ted


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Finn Maccumhail, I agree with you but oyster dredging has been shown to have a positive effect of reefs. The constant churning of the shell helps fight natural occurring sedimentation and gives new spat surface to grow on. Only a small percentage of the oysters at any given time are alive on any reef and the tilling up of old dead shells is beneficial. If you watch a commercial oyster boat 90% of every dredge is pushed back overboard. TPWD actually paid commercial oyster boats last year to pull bag-less dredges over areas that were silted over by Ike to till up the shell.


----------



## ins-man (Nov 18, 2010)

I do not understand why this has become such an item. Why close it? It has been there since I can remember my dad and I going to fish there way before there was even the steel retaining walls, well over sixty years. You could drive to the waters edge. I know that there are other passes and canals that were man made so should we close all of them as well? I think this is another of the goverenment **** trying to change what is not broke. If the people trash up the place ticket them and make them pay.


----------



## dnonmacher (Aug 23, 2011)

give me a # to call and an email address to email!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

glennkoks said:


> Finn Maccumhail, I agree with you but oyster dredging has been shown to have a positive effect of reefs. The constant churning of the shell helps fight natural occurring sedimentation and gives new spat surface to grow on. Only a small percentage of the oysters at any given time are alive on any reef and the tilling up of old dead shells is beneficial. If you watch a commercial oyster boat 90% of every dredge is pushed back overboard. TPWD actually paid commercial oyster boats last year to pull bag-less dredges over areas that were silted over by Ike to till up the shell.


Then maybe I misunderstood that part and it was merely over harvesting.



ins-man said:


> I do not understand why this has become such an item. Why close it? It has been there since I can remember my dad and I going to fish there way before there was even the steel retaining walls, well over sixty years. You could drive to the waters edge. I know that there are other passes and canals that were man made so should we close all of them as well? I think this is another of the goverenment **** trying to change what is not broke. If the people trash up the place ticket them and make them pay.


Actually, it is broke. Closing it will help fix it. The state spends over $1MM per year clearing out the ICW from sediment eroding through Rollover. If it costs $20MM to close it and build the pier the taxpayers come out ahead in less than 20 years.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I know that God was probably doing a pretty good job before Man stepped in to make adjustments...Jus Sayin. :smile:


----------

